# [SOLVED] problem z kompilacją kde4.3

## magnum_pl

Witam. Próbuje zainstalować kde4.3 z kde-testing. Wszystko wedlug instukcji z http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml#kde_portage i podczas kompilacji wywala mi takie coś:

```

CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake/Modules/FindPackageHandleStandardArgs.cmake:57 (MESSAGE):

  Did not find automoc4 (part of kdesupport).  Searched for

  Automoc4Config.cmake in using suffixes automoc4 lib/automoc4

  lib64/automoc4.  (missing: AUTOMOC4_EXECUTABLE)

Call Stack (most recent call first):

  cmake/modules/FindAutomoc4.cmake:56 (find_package_handle_standard_args)

  cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake:292 (find_package)

  CMakeLists.txt:35 (find_package)

```

```

localhost magnum # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.3, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r4-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T8300_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 15 Aug 2009 20:15:04 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1, 3.1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r3

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.0

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.10.2, 1.11

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/home/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/arcon /usr/local/portage/layman/kde-testing /usr/portage/local/moje"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cjk cli cracklib crypt dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode evo fam flac fortran gdbm gif gmp gpm gstreamer gtk2 hal iconv isdnlog jpeg ldap libg++ libnotify mad mikmod mmx mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlolny nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf pdflib perl pic png ppds pppd python qt3support quicktime readline reflection sdl session smp spell spl sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb vorbis x264 xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Jako że nie mam na sztywno ustawionych flag od qt i kde, emerguje kde tak:

```

USE="kde kde4 qt qt3 qt4" emerge kdebase-meta:4.3

```

ale to chyba nie ma znaczenia. Googlowałem trochę ale nie znalazłem konkretnego rozwiązania.

Ma ktoś jakiś pomysł co jest nie tak?

pozdr

----------

## dziadu

Tu jest ciekawa instrukcja, może pomóc rozwiązać problem. Punkt 4 wydaj się być szczególnie pomocny: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-262564.html

----------

## magnum_pl

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> Tu jest ciekawa instrukcja, może pomóc rozwiązać problem. Punkt 4 wydaj się być szczególnie pomocny: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-262564.html

 

Dzięki dzadu   :Wink:  , ten błąd pojawia sie przy kompilacji kdelibs ale..... 

raz wyeksportowalem scieżkę do cmake (tak gdzieś wyczytałem w sieci)

```

export CMAKE_PREFIX_PAT=/usr

```

i gołe kde się zainstalowało ale przy próbie doinstalowania czegokolwiek (np.l10n dolphin) dokładnie ten sam błąd dostawałem przy każdym pakiecie:

```

loading initial cache file /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.0/temp/gentoo_common_config.cmake

-- The C compiler identification is GNU

-- The CXX compiler identification is GNU

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/lib/ccache/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/lib/ccache/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -- works

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info - done

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/lib/ccache/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/lib/ccache/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -- works

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info - done

-- Looking for Q_WS_X11

-- Looking for Q_WS_X11 - found

-- Looking for Q_WS_WIN

-- Looking for Q_WS_WIN - not found.

-- Looking for Q_WS_QWS

-- Looking for Q_WS_QWS - not found.

-- Looking for Q_WS_MAC

-- Looking for Q_WS_MAC - not found.

-- Found Qt-Version 4.5.2 (using /usr/bin/qmake)

-- Looking for XOpenDisplay in /usr/lib64/libX11.so;/usr/lib64/libXext.so;/usr/lib64/libXft.so;/usr/lib64/libXau.so;/usr/lib64/libXdmcp.so;/usr/lib64/libXpm.so

-- Looking for XOpenDisplay in /usr/lib64/libX11.so;/usr/lib64/libXext.so;/usr/lib64/libXft.so;/usr/lib64/libXau.so;/usr/lib64/libXdmcp.so;/usr/lib64/libXpm.so - found

-- Looking for gethostbyname

-- Looking for gethostbyname - found

-- Looking for connect

-- Looking for connect - found

-- Looking for remove

-- Looking for remove - found

-- Looking for shmat

-- Looking for shmat - found

-- Looking for IceConnectionNumber in ICE

-- Looking for IceConnectionNumber in ICE - found

-- Found X11: /usr/lib64/libX11.so

-- Looking for include files CMAKE_HAVE_PTHREAD_H

-- Looking for include files CMAKE_HAVE_PTHREAD_H - found

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthreads

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthreads - not found

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthread

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthread - found

-- Found Threads: TRUE

CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake/Modules/FindPackageHandleStandardArgs.cmake:57 (MESSAGE):

  Did not find automoc4 (part of kdesupport).  Searched for

  Automoc4Config.cmake in using suffixes automoc4 lib/automoc4

  lib64/automoc4.  (missing: AUTOMOC4_EXECUTABLE)

Call Stack (most recent call first):

  cmake/modules/FindAutomoc4.cmake:56 (find_package_handle_standard_args)

  cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake:292 (find_package)

  CMakeLists.txt:35 (find_package)

-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!

 * 

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_configure

 *             environment, line 3385:  Called kde4-base_src_configure

 *             environment, line 2537:  Called cmake-utils_src_configure

 *             environment, line  864:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       cmake ${cmakeargs} "${CMAKE_USE_DIR}" || die "cmake failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   cmake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.0/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.0/temp/build.log'

```

więc zrobiłem 

```

emerge -C kdebase-meta:4.3

emerge --depclean

revdep-rebuild

env-update

source /etc/profile

```

i od  tej pory wywala sie na kdelibs.

Nie pomaga przeemergowanie cmake ani automoc (ale to chyba nie o to chodzi w tym błędzie).

----------

## magnum_pl

Pomogło odinstalowanie i wyczyszczenie wszystkiego co związane z kde automoc i cmake.

Następnie:

```

export CMAKE_PREFIX_PATH=/usr

```

następnie:

1 zamaskowalem kde 4.3

2 instalacja z portage kde 4.2.4

3 odmaskowanie kde 4.3

4 odinstalowanie kde 4.2.4

5 zamaskowanie kde 4.2.4

6 emerge -uDN world

7 insalacja kde 4.3 z portage

i teraz wszystko chodzi.

----------

